# welche meta-tags...



## FriendOfMisery (30. Mai 2001)

... sollte man mindestens benutzen?


----------



## Quentin (31. Mai 2001)

naja du musst keinen verwenden..

aber wenn du unbedingt willst empfehle ich

*author
keywords
description
language
revisit-after*

- für die einzelnen definitionen schau in selfhtml nach 

gruß


----------



## MichaelHerrmann (15. Juni 2001)

Ach ja ... wenn du es dir ganz billig machen willst schau mal bei Fireball.de nach ,da hast du einen Meta-Tag-Generator ....


   cu Michi


----------



## mi-6master (15. Juni 2001)

*weiteres*

Ich würde allerdings sachen wie content etc. nur auf die startseite machen. Gerade bei Framesetst sind MetaTags etwas tückisch: Der Suchende landet auf einer Seite und hat kein Menu mehr (weshalb ich inzwischen vom Gebrauch von Frameset zur Content-Menu Trennung abraten würde). 
Außerdem ist es total nervig, wenn man in der Suchmaschine nach einem bestimmten Thema sucht und die gleiche Seite zigmal mit anderen unterseiten in der Liste steht, jedesmal mit gleichen keywords...


----------



## Quentin (15. Juni 2001)

daher verwende ich wenn möglich keine frames 

aber um dem suchmaschinen-effekt zu umgehen würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

wenn die page NICHT in einem frame gefangen ist, dann umleitung auf die startseite 

gruß


----------



## SyCHo (18. Juni 2001)

*MetaTags*

Hallo FriendOfMisery, die Idee mit dem Metatag-Generator ist gut, allerdings würde ich vorschlagen, du informierst dich unter folgender Adresse: http://www.topsubmit.de/ 

Hier erhälst du sehr gute Informationen rund um das Thema Suchmaschinen u.Ä. Das Problem bei Metatag-Generatoren wie Fireball ihn zur Verfügung stellt ist jener, dass die Suchdienste die Generatoren immer für Ihren Dienst optimieren und somit manchmal Nachteile bei anderen Suchdiensten haben. Du solltest für ein optimales Ergebnis also lieber Topsubmit benützen und du wirst sehen, es zahlt sich aus...

mfg, SyCHo


----------

